# Z vs Mr. mxyzptlk



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Does Z have what it takes to take out Mxyzptlk? 

LHW are instantaneous and block anything right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

They can stop Mxy from throwing a galaxy on top of Z?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes they could, but Z is still losing this.


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

Mxy lost to SBP. Mxy was tortured and maimed by SBP. Z wins.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2009)

In b4 Raigen.

Mr. mxyzptlk takes this .


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Mxy lost to SBP. Mxy was tortured and maimed by SBP. Z wins.


Wasnt he weakend or something?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 23, 2009)

He got outsmarted by SBP....
Now I am sure Z wins this.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Read the bottom panel, derp. 

Outside of SPB having a high magical resistance


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> Mxy lost to SBP. Mxy was tortured and maimed by SBP. Z wins.



First Rule of Countdown: Don't mention Countdown

Second Rule of Countdown: There is no such thing as Countdown.

Third rule of Countdown: Countdown doesn't exist...got it.


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

He was weakend somehow. Anyway remember what the Joker did when he got 99% of Mxy's power? Those are all things Mxy could do.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Inb4 Raigen shows up. Mxyzptlk might able to win this since he can turn people like Superman into dust if he wanted too. In Kingdom Come he pretty much almost destroy the whole mutiverse by screaming.



[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by: Kamishiro Yuki


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

killfox said:


> He was weakend somehow. Anyway remember what the Joker did when he got 99% of Mxy's power? Those are all things Mxy could do.


 
This is one of the reasons.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

The only ways Z could win is if Mxy let himself get hit byt he LHWs. I'mm fairly Certain the Chousen are above MXY. The other way he could win is if this is the Smallville version.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2009)

Z loses badly.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

One scream from him should able to knock him out.


----------



## Power16 (Jul 23, 2009)

World Funniest Mxy should be above Chousins not to mention Mxy is always portrayed as above Spectre so this should be a stomp for him...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

He's only 5th dimensional. 
On a side note, no way is he above the chousen


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> The only ways Z could win is if Mxy let himself get hit byt he LHWs. I'mm fairly Certain the Chousen are above MXY. The other way he could win is if this is the Smallville version.





hadomaru said:


> He's only 5th dimensional.
> On a side note, no way is he above the chousen



el oh el

Why are you acting like you know anything about Mxy?


----------



## Power16 (Jul 23, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> He's only 5th dimensional.
> On a side note, no way is he above the chousen



Yeah and?

He has the feats, destroying the mutilverse and bringing it back with just snap of his finger. Emperor Joker with a portion of Mxy powers slapping Spectre around, Mxy doing it himself...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 23, 2009)

Superboy Prime is capable of willingly violating continuity and probability on account of being a Gary Stu.

Saying he can beat Mxy means nothing becuase friggin the Presence and the One Above All put together could lose to SBP.

Trying to downplay Mxy's abilities based on this fact is idiotic and I'm really really not suprised it was tried by OL.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 23, 2009)

Havoc said:


> el oh el
> 
> Why are you acting like you know anything about Mxy?



i've read the comics?


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2009)

Myzpt was maimed by Superpussy boy prime 

So victory goes to Z boy


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

Power16 said:


> Yeah and?
> 
> He has the feats, destroying the mutilverse and bringing it back with just snap of his finger. Emperor Joker with a portion of Mxy powers slapping Spectre around, Mxy doing it himself...


 
Joker had 99% of his power


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Superman Prime at that point had a huge powerup along with immunity to Mxy's powers.

Plus, you know, Superman Prime would maim Z like a little girl.

I cannot see the point OL is making.

Mxy wins with a snap of his fingers.


----------



## Power16 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah was trying to recall if it was that or 1%(guess he was missing 1).


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> i've read the comics?



I guess you might have not understood them.


----------



## killfox (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Holy shit lol


----------



## VJPholwanna (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



LOL jesus fuck thats funny


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 at that

"Put down that Galaxy"
"Not untill you put yours down"


----------



## Borsalino (Jul 23, 2009)

Mxy erased all of existence, jumped out of the comic and punched the author in the face. So yeah Z wins.


----------



## Takuza (Jul 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Superman Prime at that point had a huge
> 
> Plus, you know, Superman Prime would maim Z like a little girl.



Haha, nope.                               I wonder if anyone will notice this text indicating my retraction.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



God I love the scene and I remember reading that issue . Mxyzptlk powers in the Superman cartoon where pretty much almost the same in the older comics but not quite.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2009)

What arc/comic is that from anyways? I'd like to give it a read. I found in it in the Mxy respect thread


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2009)

World's Funniest probably


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is, Mxy smashing Spectre over the head with a planet happened in it I believe.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Power16 said:


> World Funniest Mxy should be above Chousins not to mention Mxy is always portrayed as above Spectre so this should be a stomp for him...



Not to mention PC Supectre at one was at LT level at his max power. So far Ragien has not show up which is good.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well at one point it was stated by the Presence, had the power to defeat a being who was the sum total of the energies of thousands of realities. Maybe LT level is too much to say but he was at a near-omnipotent level in his full power.

Or if you go by the non canon Mvs.DC comic then him and the TL had to use their powers which where both equal to fuse both universes.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 23, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> First Rule of Countdown: Don't mention Countdown
> 
> Second Rule of Countdown: There is no such thing as Countdown.
> 
> Third rule of Countdown: Countdown doesn't exist...got it.



After seeing Linkara's review of it, I agree wholeheartedly.

I feel so sorry for the people who actually read that piece of crap .



Anyways, Mxyzptlk is definitely above Z with that multiverse feat.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Or if you go by the non canon



I                don't.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Well at one point it was stated by the Presence, had the power to defeat a being who was the sum total of the energies of thousands of realities. Maybe LT level is too much to say but he was at a near-omnipotent level in his full power.
> 
> Or if you go by the non canon Mvs.DC comic then him and the TL had to use their powers which where both equal to fuse both universes.



I believe which was later retconned as them being creations of LT.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the fact that Raigen hasn't shown up to dish out his no limits crap. Too bad though.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think he knows that Z would lose this match.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 23, 2009)

Surely no one is stupid enough to argue for Z in this match?

Then again I have seen worse claims...


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 23, 2009)

Well of course Hadomaru came in to give his fanboy response of "The only way Z would win..." yada yada yada.

But no, no one has been that stupid thus far.

I stand corrected. Omega Level was fool enough to argue Z's victory on the first page.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 24, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Well of course Hadomaru came in to give his fanboy response of "The only way Z would win..." yada yada yada.
> 
> But no, no one has been that stupid thus far.
> 
> I stand corrected. Omega Level was fool enough to argue Z's victory on the first page.


that was simply to show Z wouldn't have a chance.....
sigh....


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2009)

So wait a minute 

Countdown to Final Crisis wasn't cannon?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope and my thoughts where the same when I first hear about it. It like counting down to new years but then it turns out that new years is like another month from now. The biggest WTF momment for me.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 24, 2009)

How is it not canon?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 24, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How is it not canon?



It was nothing but a build-up to a non-canon comic series, and the following storyline basically retcons (or ignores) the entire thing.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> It was nothing but a build-up to a non-canon comic series, and the following storyline basically retcons (or ignores) the entire thing.



Okay you just mean the Superboy Prime story 

All the others were


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 24, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Okay you just mean the Superboy Prime story
> 
> All the others were



I wouldn't know the whole story since I don't read comics.

From what I heard in Linkara's reviews though, the next storyline in the DC universe goes on as if all of Countdown to Final Crisis never happened.  The writer literally didn't even look at Countdown and didn't consider it a canon part of DC.

Countdown was basically a big editor screw-up that has no place in the main DC timeline.


You might want to get a comic reader to verify though.  As I said, I don't read comics (Watchmen, and perhaps Sandman next, being a couple of exceptions).  Try asking Comic Book Guy .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 24, 2009)

Grant Morrison wanted the New Gods to not be used before Final Crisis and DiDio, ever the dumbfuck, went ahead and greenlit Death of the New Gods, which tied into Countdown to Final Crisis. Orion dies in the FC #1 when he had already died at the end of DotNG, but since Morrison had FC #1 written and done before DotNG was finished, most people act like it never happened. 

I had any article saved where he talks about it but I lost when switching to my current PC.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 25, 2009)

Kage no Yume said:


> It was nothing but a build-up to a non-canon comic series, and the following storyline basically retcons (or ignores) the entire thing.


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but are you saying that Final Crisis is non canon (probably not ) or the Countdown series in general?


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jul 25, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but are you saying that Final Crisis is non canon (probably not ) or the Countdown series in general?



The Countdown series.  In fact, I think it was Final Crisis itself that ignored Countdown.

But again, ask a specialist .


----------



## Knight (Jul 25, 2009)

Has Mr. Mxyzptlk been declared winner?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 25, 2009)

...Isn't the answer to that question kinda obvious?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 25, 2009)

Mxy varies a lot, but he's usually portrayed as multiversal. He wins.



Kage no Yume said:


> I feel so sorry for the people who actually read that piece of crap



It was not really as bad as he makes it out to be. Not that it was good, though.



Blaze of Glory said:


> So wait a minute
> 
> Countdown to Final Crisis wasn't cannon?



No, it's canon. They just took FC itself in a different direction. Many things tie into it importantly, like Legion of 3 worlds, and the fact it explained (lamely though) why Mary Marvel was evil in FC. There's a guy on KMC who explained that the connection is loose, but it is there and you can see how DOTNG, Countdown, and FC tie together.


----------

